# Taurus Quality?



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I just bought my first handgun a month ago (Ruger P94 .40). I am know looking for something in 9mm for cheaper ammo. Also looking to get something a little softer shooting to try and get the wife more interested and this is now an addiction. Looking to spend between $300-$400. Leaning towards another Ruger but a guy I work with recommended a Taurus. Don't seem to see them talked about much here. What is your opinion?

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a Taurus Millennium PRO .40, and did not like it at all. Basically I bought it an impulse, and then realized with a Glock 23 I would get a better gun with higher capacity, and a history of reliability. That being said, when I worked as a gun salesman, lots of people really loved them.

Just my opinion, spend the extra money for a glock, or XD or M&P and be a happy customer. Whats another 100 bucks on a gun you will have for years. Just keep in mind this is coming from a disgruntled ex-Millpro owner.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I love my XD9...no problems at all, over 2000 rounds so far.


----------



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

This is a good question because I was interested in the PT92.


----------



## jjkrzmar (Oct 17, 2007)

I had a 24/7 45. One of the factory mags. cracked. Picked up XD 45 service, love it. I also have a Taurus 357 mag 5 shot revolver ss. with crimson trace laser. Works good, no problems.....


----------



## Justice_Guy (Jun 10, 2008)

i had a taurus pt 1911 and I had an internal piece come loose and cause the hammer to jam and not fire so than I went with my new XD-40 $415 new


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I am leaning away from the Taurus. Nobody seems to carry them around here. I will look at the XD. I shot an SR9 a while back and I wish I could find one of those. I really liked the gun. I love my P94 but I bought that gun just because I have always loved the look of the P series. Considered another P series 9mm but why not get something different.


----------



## Taurus9Mil (Jun 9, 2008)

Just thought i would throw in my $0.02... I just bought my Taurus a few weeks back and I love it! I have a 24/7 Pro in 9mm. I did alot of research before buying and i feel i bought the right gun for the price range. It has not failed me once, even on hot, severely humid days i have not had any FTFs, FTE, Etc... The problems that I saw (online) were from older models, not from the pro series. You will most likely hear the worst stories over the good ones just because ppl like to complain, etc. But there are always lemons with every gun manufactuer out there. I was also impressed with their lifetime warrenty and free labor, even if you sell the gun to someone else, the warrenty tranfers to them! I would also suggest putting the pistol in your hand, my wife and I love the grip, it feels like it was made just for us, and we have very different hand sizes... Do your homework as far as what you want out of a pistol, (comfort, safety features, ability to CC at a later time, etc.), especially if your wife will be handling it as well, dont just go by what ppl say on threads... getting opinions is a great start ( i usually start there too), but ultimatly, the pistol will be in your hands, not theirs...

Good luck friend and be safe!


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Taurus9Mil said:


> Just thought i would throw in my $0.02... I just bought my Taurus a few weeks back and I love it! I have a 24/7 Pro in 9mm. I did alot of research before buying and i feel i bought the right gun for the price range. It has not failed me once, even on hot, severely humid days i have not had any FTFs, FTE, Etc... The problems that I saw (online) were from older models, not from the pro series. You will most likely hear the worst stories over the good ones just because ppl like to complain, etc. But there are always lemons with every gun manufactuer out there. I was also impressed with their lifetime warrenty and free labor, even if you sell the gun to someone else, the warrenty tranfers to them! I would also suggest putting the pistol in your hand, my wife and I love the grip, it feels like it was made just for us, and we have very different hand sizes... Do your homework as far as what you want out of a pistol, (comfort, safety features, ability to CC at a later time, etc.), especially if your wife will be handling it as well, dont just go by what ppl say on threads... getting opinions is a great start ( i usually start there too), but ultimatly, the pistol will be in your hands, not theirs...
> 
> Good luck friend and be safe!


I definetly agree with you as far as getting them in your hand. I am not knocking Taurus. I just don't see them around hear and like you said I can find bad reviews on every gun if I look. Bad thing is we only have 4 gun shop and not that great of a selection. I will need to get to Columbia or Myrtle Beach on a Saturday to really do some shopping. 
We also don't have a range that rents gun near by. Closest one is 80 miles.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

When I first went in to buy my gun in February, I was looking at a PT series...I went in and looked at it, felt it in my hand...it felt awesome to me...I never had owned a gun or even shot a gun at that point..I went in like a week later ready to buy and they were out of them...Guy told me I should look at the XD so he showed it to me...It felt great in my hand too. I bought the .45...I had never heard of Taurus or Springfield (total gun newbie....me)...I love my XD..

Went to the gunshop/range the other day to shoot and they had a sign up saying they were no longer (the gun shop) going to pay for shipping on Taurus warranties....The guy said they send so much back it was killing them...he had 13 guns to send back for warranty...12 were Taurus..not just any specific one either....Other people told me to steer clear...

I have never shot one or talked to any actual people who own one..

Willy


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Taurus 92 is a wonderful weapon. The new Ruger 9mm were recalled because they were not drop safe. I am sure that proble will soon be sorted out.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I bought a Taurus PT-145 (45ACP) with a SS slide several weeks ago. I've just come back from my 3rd trip to the range and have shoved a total of 550 rounds through it with zero problems. It is small enough to carry in the inside pocket of my cargo shorts, which I did to and from the range today - on the bus. I holds 10-round mags. I read all the stuff about Taurus. You have too. You can read the same 'bout every make and model out there. If you really want one and don't have the dealers to purchase from locally, buy in online from www.budsgunshop.com or www.wholesalehunter.com or any other reputable online dealer.

BTW: for comparison, I own a Sig P220 Compact, also 45ACP. This ain't no Sig, but it was way, way worth what I paid for it. Good Luck to you in whatever you purchase.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a T 9mil millen.
and love it. Zero fail to fires - and fairly accurate (Straight 8 sights take a little while to get used to) esp for an under 4inch gun.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

xjclassic said:


> I just bought my first handgun a month ago (Ruger P94 .40). I am know looking for something in 9mm for cheaper ammo. Also looking to get something a little softer shooting to try and get the wife more interested and this is now an addiction. Looking to spend between $300-$400. Leaning towards another Ruger but a guy I work with recommended a Taurus. Don't seem to see them talked about much here. What is your opinion?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeremy


I have fired a couple of Tauri. They are OK guns, and many of their compact and subcompact models certainly make good CCWs, but I prefer Ruger to Taurus. I hear about certain feed, ejection and general QA problems with Taurus, whereas my P95 (the 9mm counterpart to your 94) has digested over 1000 rounds with nary a hiccup. You can never accuse Ruger of underbuilding their guns. Most Tauruses also have the 2-dot sight, which for me is an unfamiliar and imprecise sight picture (I prefer 3-dot even though the 2-dot sights well enough and is faster)

In a 9mm, I would recommend the 95. I'm reasonably sure its inner workings are almost an exact copy of the 94's. You are of course familiar with the P-series grips; the 95's is no different. I still put a Handall on mine and it fits my hand just fine.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I've shot Colts; fine guns
Shot Rugers, owned 3; also fine guns
Shot and owned Smiths; same there
Shot Berettas: you know the story
I at present own among others the aforementioned Taurus PT-145 and a Sig Sauer P220 Compact. I can add those to the above fine firearms.
Today, while at the range with my Taurus and my Sig Mosquito (with which I have had none of the problems the older ones seem famous or infamous for) the guys in the next bay were setting up with a huge pile of ammo and a stack of targets. I'm guessing 800 rounds. So, I just had to peek and see what they were shooting. As soon as I saw it I knew: it was a Sig Sauer with no tactical rail. I tapped the owner on the shoulder and we began a conversation. This was a P229 in .357 Sig caliber. As his friend (who was in the process of learning to shoot) was having trouble aiming I suggested he try the Sig Mosquito as the mag release, the decocking lever and the slide release are in the same position and there is only a tiny bit of recoil. Well, the owner thought that was a great idea and insisted I shoot his P229. I really didn't want to shoot up his ammo and graciously declined. He would have none of it. He said, "Look at that pile of ammo." I have never shot that caliber. But it was a Sig. My first try was a group of 10 out of 12 in the red with 7 of those in the "X" and 3 in the "10". I was ecstatic! I ended up shooting 96 rounds (8 mags) at this guys insistance a lot of that one-handed as I always shoot my own firearms. I was still feeling pretty sheepish until he told me he was a U.S. Sky Marshal and was practicing there. That old Sig was his range gun; he carries the same type on duty. That Sig P229 by the way was an old (I told you it had no tac rail) firearm with rust on the decocker and slide release and a lot of bare metal showing that once was black. But man, did that sucker shoot nice. No surprise really as it was a Sig. My P220 in 45ACP shoots the same. It really makes me look good. SO, for $300-400, I'd be looking hard at a used Sig Sauer in whatever caliber you might be considering, unless of course, it must be a brand new firearm. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Taurus 24/7 has a 'notorious' feed problem. After about 300 or so rounds, people experience problems with stove piping, and nose diving, where the round will either be jammed nose first into the top of the barrel, or into the feed ramp.

Details posted here:

http://www.tacapp.com/?p=53


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got one of those Pro 40's now..pretty nice little shooter. I don't use it as much being I'm a 1911 guy mostly but it gets it's dirty time with the others.

Would I get another one? Probably not. but there are not make guns out there that I would outside of one like the 1911's in my stash. It's all in what one likes in their hand. Most all the Taurus I have shot have been fine pistols. the 1911 is a real good one..

I don't like the Ruger autos mainly because they are huge in the grips. I had a P94 and even with a grip change it just wasn't real comfy to shoot but it was pretty accurate.And those P89's are just...well you really need to be a fan to like one. It was me I'd save some money and get something you will really like down the road or at lest have a good trade value down the road:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Many years ago, I owned a PT92. This was before they screwed it up by changing the excellent safety to a combination decocker/safety dingus. It was a very good gun that I only sold because it was just too big for my hand in fast shooting drills.

I'd use an older PT92/99 or most of the Taurus revolvers without qualms for defense. I'd pass on any of the newer autos (Millennium, 24/7, etc.) and the silly Judge.


----------



## Taurus9Mil (Jun 9, 2008)

*RANGE REPORT 24/7 Pro*

Just shot another 100 rounds thru my Pro 9mm this morning without any problems... but i did have one issue and it was not with the pistol itself but with one of my mags... the follower was getting stuck after loading about 4-5 rounds into it... BUT... i havnt cleaned my mags in over 400 rounds...sooooooooo.... i will be doing that tonight... (side note) the mags fed my rounds like normal, i didnt have any feeding problems, even with dirt caked in there! WooHoo! :smt1099 :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

submoa said:


> Taurus 24/7 has a 'notorious' feed problem. After about 300 or so rounds, people experience problems with stove piping, and nose diving, where the round will either be jammed nose first into the top of the barrel, or into the feed ramp.
> Details posted here:
> http://www.tacapp.com/?p=53


This sounds as if it could be a _magazine_ problem, rather that a _pistol_ problem.
The first thing that comes to my mind is deformed feed-lips, maybe because of improper heat-treatment (too soft).
Does anybody have any thoughts about that?

If it were a pistol problem, I think it would show up a lot sooner.
If it's a magazine problem, I believe 300 rounds (or so) would be enough to bend a magazine's too-soft feed-lips out of shape, thus causing misfeeds.

I have a couple of very-well-tuned 1911s. When I get misfeeds with them, it is _always_ because the magazine is getting old and worn. Replacing the magazine _always_ fixes the problem.
(Of course, a 1911 is nothing like a 24/7.)


----------



## Taurus9Mil (Jun 9, 2008)

Taurus9Mil said:


> Just shot another 100 rounds thru my Pro 9mm this morning without any problems... but i did have one issue and it was not with the pistol itself but with one of my mags... the follower was getting stuck after loading about 4-5 rounds into it... BUT... i havnt cleaned my mags in over 400 rounds...sooooooooo.... i will be doing that tonight... (side note) the mags fed my rounds like normal, i didnt have any feeding problems, even with dirt caked in there! WooHoo! :smt1099 :smt023


UPDATE:

Cleaned the mags, Problem Solved, note to self... CLEAN YOUR MAGS!!!:smt023


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys. I have decided to get a 22LR. Its between the P22 or the Sig Mosquito. It will be extremely cheap to shoot. The wife will be able to handle it with now problems and they are the same basic frame and build as most defense weapons. So I figure it would help to practice with one of these two more than say a Buckmark or MK3.


----------



## newindy05 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Taurus all the way.....*

how all, i have a PT 24/7 PRO 45 acp and a PT 24/7 PRO 40C, i have put over 2000 round in them and not one Problem, they are as good as the shooter..............every gun has some problems sometimes......you can go to Taurus armed.net....


----------



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

xjclassic said:


> I just bought my first handgun a month ago (Ruger P94 .40). I am know looking for something in 9mm for cheaper ammo. Also looking to get something a little softer shooting to try and get the wife more interested and this is now an addiction. Looking to spend between $300-$400. Leaning towards another Ruger but a guy I work with recommended a Taurus. Don't seem to see them talked about much here. What is your opinion?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeremy


Love my PT 100 .40 cal. Keep in loaded in the bedside for home defense. The best gun i have ever owned.:smt023


----------



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Many years ago, I owned a PT92. This was before they screwed it up by changing the excellent safety to a combination decocker/safety dingus. It was a very good gun that I only sold because it was just too big for my hand in fast shooting drills.
> 
> I'd use an older PT92/99 or most of the Taurus revolvers without qualms for defense. I'd pass on any of the newer autos (Millennium, 24/7, etc.) and the silly Judge.


Does the combination safety/decocker make a big difference in the operation and reliability of the gun or do you just prefer the old style safety?


----------

